# Inducing labour + labour time



## joannaharvey7 (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,
So I'm the mystery one to my Consultant.. unsure if I'm Gestational or T2 (personally, I think Gestational as by BG has been perfect for weeks now on the smallest of Insulin units.

Anyhow, my little one is measuring 2 weeks ahead (4.5lb at 30 weeks) and Consultant says he wants to induce me at 38 weeks - they're treating me a T2 to be on 'safe' side - and he said I would only be allowed to be in labour for 24 hours.

Has anyone else been in this position?
I have a few questions (I'll be asking the Consultant at next appointment too!) -
Does he mean 24 hours from induction or from when contractions/labour begins?
Will I be induced with a drip?
Petrified of having general anaesthetic - could I potentially ask for an elective C-Sect?

Any advice or personal stories would be great!!


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Cleo (May 11, 2017)

Well done for keeping your BGs so well controlled - it's not easy ! 
If your baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead then it could just be because of genetics etc - nothing necessarily to do with the diabetes.  But I found that as soon you're type 1 or 2 or GD they'll attribute everything to that.  Anyway. 

Do you know whether there is a diff in protocol between Type 2 and GD ? 

In terms of the induction - At my hosp ty start with the prostaglandin pesaary , then if that fails then they break your waters if that fails then Oxytocin drip.  But it could be diff at your hosp.  

With my First baby the induction failed as I unfortunately had a very bad reaction to the pessary so i ended up with a C section.  The second time I opted for an elective CS as i knew the induction wouldn't work anyway.  

Hospitals differ but at mine you couldn't opt for an ELCS unless there was a medical reason.  Please don't fear the induction - as long as the baby is being monitored you'll be fine and if a CS is. Needed they'll deal with that in good time.  

I wish I'd managed to have a. Natural birth but unfortunately that just wasn't an option for me x


----------



## Cleo (May 11, 2017)

Sorry just to clarify : meant to say that if you need a CS they'll identify that in good time and you'll get a spinal block / epidural so there won't be a need for a GA.


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2017)

I believe it's normally started with a drip these days - a lot less manhandling.

They hardly ever use a GA for delivery now - and frankly if your baby has gone from doing fine to absolutely struggling to stay alive inside two minutes - and that's why they need to an en emergency C section - do you REALLY think you'll care hey do it - rather than getting the baby out and breathing OK bloody quick? !  I don't fink so LOL   If there's more time to safely spend before whipping him out - you'll get an epidural PDQ anyway.

Perfectly reasonable questions to ask anyway - and because it's obviously concerning you - do ask and keep asking till you get the definitive answers at your hospital.  (Things like 'How many on-call anaesthetists do you have at your disposal?' would be one of mine!)


----------



## PhoebeC (May 12, 2017)

joannaharvey7 said:


> Hi all,
> So I'm the mystery one to my Consultant.. unsure if I'm Gestational or T2 (personally, I think Gestational as by BG has been perfect for weeks now on the smallest of Insulin units.
> 
> Anyhow, my little one is measuring 2 weeks ahead (4.5lb at 30 weeks) and Consultant says he wants to induce me at 38 weeks - they're treating me a T2 to be on 'safe' side - and he said I would only be allowed to be in labour for 24 hours.
> ...


I was told diabetics are induced at 37 weeks in all cases, maybe they changed it.

My belly size was two weeks bigger due to excess fluid, and her belly was measuring big, not hear head, thankfully!

I was induced at 34 weeks because of pre-eclampsia. It started with a pessary, and then the drip. Its good stuff that drip stuff. They popped my waters.

I had a really dreadful time, with the birth, they didn't want to give me a section so it lasted 36 hours, they never told me why. However horrible it was it was an early induction, and I had the pre-eclampsia so I really wasn't well. Natural labour can last that long.

Why are you worried about general anaesthetic?

If I could have been asleep for 34 hours of the 36 I would have, the last bit isnt the worse bit as you knwo you are nearly there, and you nearly have baby, its productive pain. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 12, 2017)

I gave birth to my children before I was diagnosed but I know you can request an elective c section, whether you're granted one is another matter. It might be a good idea to also request an epidural or spinal block in you're birth plan, just so it's already in place. I was with my eldest daughter when she gave birth to her son last year and she had the pessary, then the drip which gave her very strong contractions very quickly, she was in a lot of pain and the spinal block gave her instant relief, she went on to have an emergency c section as her baby wouldn't engage and pass into the birth canal.
I had an emergency c section with my twins as the first twin was breach, I had to have a general anaesthetic because they couldn't get the needle into my spine, probably due to how massive my bump was! It was fine. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 12, 2017)

I had an epidural ages in. The best thing ever. I could kiss the man who did it ha! Even after 6 years!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 12, 2017)

PhoebeC said:


> I had an epidural ages in. The best thing ever. I could kiss the man who did it ha! Even after 6 years!!



My daughter said the same lol!


----------



## Paige (Oct 11, 2017)

I’m a type 1 and have 2 little girls, Ava-rose is nearly 3 and Ella-mae has just turnt 1 ... with Ava I induced by a pessary I was in labour for 2 days and had her by forcep delivery 7lb 9 at 39+3 ... Ella-Mae I had a induced labour at exactly 36 weeks, I was induced on the Wednesday afternoon and her by emergency csection at 1.21 the next morning. Month early weighing 8lb 14!! X


----------

